# Anti-Virus software



## LondonDragon (29 Jun 2015)

Hello fellow Windows users 

For those running Windows and do not want to fork out for an AV package to protect your system and keep it running smoothly I would recommend 360 Total Security.

http://www.360totalsecurity.com/en/

I have been running this on all my computers for a few months and its very good, very light on the system unlike most AV packages, auto detects when you go to certain sites to protect against card payments etc...

One click scan and one click repair button, ability to speed up your boot times by removing the programs that are added automatically to startup when you install them even if you don't want them to start. Clean up all the junk on your computer, web caches, temp files, etc... 

Even checks windows and other software updates for you and with a single click downloads and installs them for you.

Can't beat it!
Enjoy


----------



## Andy D (29 Jun 2015)

Cheers for the info. May give that a whirl soon. 

Currently I use Avast (free).


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2015)

Thanks Paulo, I've always used AVG (free edition), it's easy to use and reliable but I think AVG make you pay for all the extras you get free with 360 so I'll give it a whorl.


----------



## EnderUK (30 Jun 2015)

Adblocker, Malwarebytes and Windows Defender seem to get rid of most things for me. Revo uninstaller for those of crap why did I click yes moments.


----------



## Jose (30 Jun 2015)

Troi said:


> Thanks Paulo, I've always used AVG (free edition), it's easy to use and reliable but I think AVG make you pay for all the extras you get free with 360 so I'll give it a whorl.



This is what Ive been using as well for a year with great results. But yes the free version is only basic protection.


----------



## Hyoscine (26 Sep 2015)

Though I don't doubt it works, I probably wouldn't trust AVG at this point. Guess that depends on how awful your search history is though...


----------



## OllieNZ (26 Sep 2015)

Hyoscine said:


> Though I don't doubt it works, I probably wouldn't trust AVG at this point. Guess that depends on how awful your search history is though...


I don't see any major issue with doing this, all the browsers and search engines already "personalise" the advertising you see based on what you've been looking at. 

Cheers Paulo,
I'll check this one out.


----------



## Hyoscine (26 Sep 2015)

Yeah, that's a fair point. I'm using chrome, logged in, and with Facebook open in another tab right now; AVG wouldn't exactly be the only bit of software rolling it's eyes as I do _another _search for substrate types... Still, all the other stuff keeping tabs on me I can avoid with a bit of fuss if I wanted to; nobody's going to want to temporarily disable their firewall though.


----------

